
At a time when leadership is rare, Bill Gates stands tall on Covid-19 - benryon
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/at-a-time-when-leadership-is-rare-bill-gates-stands-tall-on-covid-19/
======
sherr
Back in the 90's, early 2000's, I did not think highly of Microsoft or Bill
Gates. I didn't like their business practices or what they were wanting to do
to free software (and Linux in particular). Gates would always make sure to
mention how much MS were "innovating" with Windows and Office and it grated
with me.

It's a very different MS now and one I welcome, even though I prefer free
software and Linux still. Gates has also put his money and organisational
skills to good use and I'm impressed by what he's doing to help fight this
pandemic. Reasonable voices backed up with money is a positive just now.

------
strikelaserclaw
This article does not discuss what the Gates foundation is actually doing to
curtail this pandemic.

------
mrscottson
Many people are extremely disconcerted about bill gates' (and his family's)
history and his inability to stop smiling at the most innapropriate times
during most covid-19 interviews.

World Economies crashing, smile... Need to Vaccinate 7 billion people,
smile... Potentially Millions of deaths, big cheesy smile...

~~~
fgonzag
Smiling while helping people, what a monster.

